# My kitten just wants to bite us and scratch!!!



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

Hi. I've posted something here about my kitten don't wanting to sleep at night. Well, that problem is solved as now he sleeps in the kitchen in his bed, and I guess he is fine with it, and me too . 

Another thing, i've had him for 1 week now and he is 6 weeks old. All the time he has been here, he has never been afraid or hidding. The thing is that his playing with us resumes to biting our leg or feet or hands and scratching us. I don't know if it is normal for a kitten that age. 

Today I am going to trim his nails a litte bit so that he doesn't hurt as with his scratching, but what I would really like is for him to be friendly while playing with us. I give him lots of toys to play with and he eats perfectly. 

I read somewhere that kittens just calm down at the age of about 6 months. Does anyone have experience with what kind of cat behaviour?  

thank you guys in advance!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

At six weeks he should really still be with his mother and littermates. I can't pretend to know much about kittens, but puppies learn bite inhibition from their littermates and I imagine it is the same thing with kittens.

He is scratching and biting because he thinks you are playing. What I always do with puppies, and my own cat as she was like that when I got her, is to keep still when the teeth or claws sink in. That makes you boring and they often just let go. It is not easy to do with cat claws though, as they hurt.

I'm sure someone more pussy knowledgeable will be along with better answers.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with above post 6 weeks is far too young to be away from mum. When the little one bites and scratches just blow gently on his face and he will stop and leave him alone for a while to let him know he shouldnt do that.

Have you got a scratching post as they are very good for their nails. You have to be careful about cutting the nails too as you cant cut them too short. I asked my vet to cut my kittens nails and he wouldnt do it said its a waste of time as they grow back very quick and better just to let them use a scratching post.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

marianyepi said:


> Hi. I've posted something here about my kitten don't wanting to sleep at night. Well, that problem is solved as now he sleeps in the kitchen in his bed, and I guess he is fine with it, and me too .
> 
> Another thing, i've had him for 1 week now and he is 6 weeks old. All the time he has been here, he has never been afraid or hidding. The thing is that his playing with us resumes to biting our leg or feet or hands and scratching us. I don't know if it is normal for a kitten that age.
> 
> ...


Your kitten is too young to have left his Mum and littermates. If he is 6 weeks old now, he was 5 weeks when he was taken away - why? 

Being with mum is not just about weaning. It is about cat socialisation; learning what they can/can't do. If kitten swiped Mummy cat, she would soon teach him this was unacceptable. Cats learn all their socialisation skills up to the age of 8-13 weeks. After that it is a VERY hard job in retraining them.

Sadly you may have issues with this his whole life as there is so much in his education of living with humans that he has missed out on from his Mum. I would not blow on him when he does that, as he will end up being afraid of you.

Every time he acts this way stop what you are doing (whether playing with him/sitting with him) and walk away or put him firmly to the ground. You can also say "No!" firmly (not shouted though). This shows him he does not get the attention he wants when he bites or scratches.

When my kittens were older (4 months) I would give them straws to chew on if they bit, (they were teething) but I would not recommend this for such a young kitten for fear of choking.

Not sure what to add except, make sure everyone in the house follows the same way of handling the kitten. If one person blows, another ignores, another shouts, its all very conflciting for the poor kitten.


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

really, I didn't know it was to early to bring him home. I've never had a cat before. But he seems to be doing just fine. He was never afraid of us. He eats a lot, uses properly his litter box, plays with his toys. I can show you guys a picture of him.
https://feupload.fe.up.pt/get/AIMWrC1vy1Hcqib
I just want the best for him. And i'll really sorry if he is supposed to be with his mom now.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

as said too young, but person selling him/her should have known better. so not your fault.

gorgous kitten though


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

How you think he will be when he gets older? I don't think he has a specific breed as his mother is adopted from the streets and is all black. 
He is a male cat by the way. 
Other picture:
https://feupload.fe.up.pt/get/sB7VlXMUKLv2mps


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

have to wait and see im afraid.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

marianyepi said:


> really, I didn't know it was to early to bring him home. I've never had a cat before. But he seems to be doing just fine. He was never afraid of us. He eats a lot, uses properly his litter box, plays with his toys. I can show you guys a picture of him.
> https://feupload.fe.up.pt/get/AIMWrC1vy1Hcqib
> I just want the best for him. And i'll really sorry if he is supposed to be with his mom now.


I wasn't blaming you, please don't think that. Whoever bred the kitten should never have let her go that early; I believe the accepted age for kittens to leave your mother is 12 weeks, so she really is a tiny babe.

If you have never had a cat before, please don't try to clip her claws yourself. It is not as easy as it looks and you could hurt her. If you really want it done, get the vet to do it.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Although breeders keep kittens until 12 weeks most rescues would home at about 9 or 10 weeks. However 5 or 6 weeks is definitely too young.
Shame on the person you got him from.
I strongly beleive people should find out about cat care, including the age the kitten can leave mum BEFORE they get their pet.
As you obviously know little about kitten care can I suggest you make learning about it a priority including what & how often to feed, worming, vaccinations, neutering.
If he starts biting remove your hand and encourage him to play with a toy instead. You should not need to trim his nails at such a young age. If he does scratch, grin and bear it - he is a baby.
As with all training be consistent don't let him play rough one time but not another.


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

well, i've seen some pictures of kittens with 6 weeks and he defenitly looks older!


----------



## cariad65 (Dec 26, 2011)

6 weeks is a very early age to be getting a kitten, they learn off their mother,

I know when I got these two from a pet shop (I know) I was told they were both between 8-12 weeks old, one was fine but the other (Tabby) was quite poorly so I took her to a vet she stopped eating or drinking completely, the vet told me she was about 7 weeks old she was far too young to leave her mother, a friend told me she was missing her mum that's why she stopped all food and drink so that night I put a warm hot water bottle with a blanket on top put it in a cat bed with a soft toy and the kitten, it must have been what she needed she started eating/drinking the following morning,

when I play with Chloe she looks like shes biting but she mouths a lot, scratching is just their mechanism to fight back, personally I would not cut your kittens nails as when they walk or use a scratching post it will keep their nails short.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

You definitely need to disagree with the biting and scratching, by firmly putting her on the floor or shutting her out of the room every time she does it.

My Mitzi was 5 weeks old and I had no clue that she was way too young. She was a bit of a nightmare, biting and scratching badly until she was about two years old.

You need to be very patient and consistent and ensure that nobody plays with her with their hands. Encourage play with toys only.

Mitzi turned out to be the coolest cat ever, highly intelligent, she bonded only to me and when I moved out (_again, long story_), my Dad.

She was always friendly and then grumpy with other people but wouldn't scratch badly and would do more of a warning peck to anyone else.

You will get to know the signs for when your kitten is about to be bad and you will get to a stage where you can act before the bite or scratch happens!


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

thank you guys so much. 

I am trying to ignore him every time he bits me. I think at some point he will realise he is doing something wrong and will stop playing like that with us.


----------



## marianyepi (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I really need help again. 

My kitten is becoming more and more agressive with his bitting. He can't stratch anymore because we trimed his nails and it was fine, and It was some days ago. The problem is, he sometimes becomes very active and comes to us and tries to bite us, and he can't actually hurt us with his teeth. I've tried to do all those things you told me, ignore him, shut him in a room, but It doesn't seem to be working. I don't know what else to do. I like him so much, but this behaviour can't continue. I imagine when he gets older and tries to bite us!! :O. 
Did anyone have the same problem and found a solution? 

Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww, he is a wee little thing - about 5/6 weeks in that first photo - he just doesn't know any better - all the discipline mum and his siblings would have given him never happened. You need to keep being consistent and refusing to deal with him, play with him etc when he bites. DOn't be rough though he is just trying to communicate in the only way he can. Blow gently on his face when he bits and if he persists walk away. You may need to do this over and over again. Once he is older he won't want to play as much and will probably be loads better anyway. You need to play with him but don't use your hands or feet, use stick toys etc. He NEEDS playing with and by using stick toys etc you get him used to it not being your hand that is the source of entertainment.


----------

